# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  F.Gülen niçin gelemiyor? Gelebilecek mi?

## bozok

*F.Gülen niçin gelemiyor? Gelebilecek mi?*


Son 1 haftada dikkat çekici iki önemli gelişme oldu. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tam da ABD’deyken, Fethullah Gülen’in yakın dostu Zaman Gazetesi Yazarı Hüseyin Gülerce, şöyle bir açıklama yaptı:

_“Sayın Başbakan’ın takdiridir, ama onun yerinde olsam Gülen’i bu kadar seven bir insan olarak ziyaret ederdim. Gülen Türkiye’nin değeridir. Nasıl ki Nazım Hikmet Türkiye’nin bir değeridir dendiğinde bunun toplumsal diyalog, hoşgörü için çok güzel bir şey olduğunu söylüyorsunuz… Nasıl Ahmet Kaya için üzülüyoruz, niye dışarıda vefat etti, niye bir linç kampanyası yapıldı diye… şimdi bir normalleşme var, Başbakan’ın ‘Artık kusura bakmayın, alınacaksanız da alının ama artık vakti saati geldi, Sn. Gülen’i Türkiye’ye ve insanlığa yaptığı hizmetlerden dolayı tebrik etmeye gidiyorum’ demesi lazım. Bu devlet-millet kaynaşması için çok önemli bir adım olurdu.”_

Gülerce’nin çağrısında sadece “umutsuzluk” değil, ne kadar çok “sitem” var değil mi?

Umutsuzluğunda haklı çıktı, zira bilebildiğimiz kadarıyla Erdoğan, Gülen’i ziyaret etmedi.

 
İkinci gelişme ise Gülen’in sağlık durumunun iyi olmadığı, ciğerlerinin su topladığı yönündeki haberlerdi. Bir süredir bu yönde yayınlar yapılıyor, Gülen de “tahta kulübeyi yıkacaklarına, başıma bir balyoz vursalardı keşke!..” diyecek kadar “vatan hasreti” çektiğini duyurmaya çalışıyor. Dikkat çekici olan son yıllarda *“veliaht”* gibi sadece iktidar politikalarına değil, sağa-sola yön veren prenslerden birinin son görüşmesinde Gülen’e adeta *“veda”* etmesiydi!..

Allah acil şifalar versin… Ama bir soru orta yerde duruyor!..

*“Esnek olunup, sivrilmeden Adliye, Mülkiye veya başka hayati müesseselerin can damarlarına”* girildi… *“Bütün anayasal müesseselerdeki güç ve kuvvet kendi cephelerine”* çekildi!..

Dönemin Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek’in ifadesiyle “dönüşünde hukuki bir sorun” yok!..

Ve *“Ergenekon, darbe planları, Gata-kulliler, kozmik aramalar”* sayesinde Türkiye *“normalleşme”* sürecine sokuldu!..

Kısacası hiçbir engel kalmadı!.. üyleyse, hem de bu kadar ağır hastayken niçin gelmiyor?.. Yoksa gelemiyor mu ve neden?

Bir süredir bu sorunun cevabını arıyorum. Birkaç ay önce ABD’ye gittiğinde Gülen’le görüşen bir isme de sordum. Cevabı kısa, ama ilginçti; üeşitli şehirlerde zorunlu ikamete tabi tutulan Said-i Nursi’nin Ankara’ya gelişi ve dönemin Başbakanı Adnan Menderes’in tavrını hatırlattı. Bu durumda bana da o hadiseyi biraz geriden alarak, anlatmak düşüyor…

14 Mayıs 1950’de iktidar değişmiş, DP iktidar, Celal Bayar Cumhurbaşkanı olmuştur. Said-i Nursi, Bayar’a bir tebrik telgrafı çeker, Bayar’dan da teşekkür cevabı gelir. DP’nin iktidarıyla birlikte Said-i Nursi yeniden siyasetle ilgilenmeye başlamış gibidir. Sonraki seçimlerde açıktan DP’ye destek verir, hatta öğrencilerinden biri DP’den milletvekili seçilir. Sık sık DP’nin başarısı için dua eder, “İnşallah o hür insanlar mutlak baskıyı kaldırıp, tam bir şer’i hürriyete vesile olacaklar” der. üyle ki, bundan sonra nerede yaşaması gerektiğinin kararını da iktidara bırakır.

Başbakan Menderes’le ilişkisine gelince; O’nun gibi bir “İslam kahramanıyla bir süre sohbet etmek istediğini” söyler, ancak durumun buna müsait olmadığını belirtip, bir mektup yazar. Menderes’ten, “Particilik adına İslamiyet’ten vazgeçilmemesini, Ayasofya’nın tekrar ibadete açılmasını” talep eder.

Bu arada hakkındaki davalar devam etmekte, kah Emirdağ, kah Isparta’da yaşamaktadır. 2 Aralık 1959’da Ankara’ya gelir, burada bir gece kaldıktan sonra Konya’ya geçer, 31 Aralık’ta üç milletvekilinin daveti üzerine yeniden Ankara’ya döner. Yeniden Konya, Isparta derken 11 Ocak’ta bir kez daha Ankara’ya gelir.

İşte bu hareketlilik hükümetin dikkatini çeker ve “Emirdağ’da oturması tavsiye edilir”!.. Bunun üzerine öğrencilerine yazdığı mektupta, “hükümetin ricasını kıramadığını, sağlığına iyi gelmesi sebebiyle bir süre Emirdağ ve Isparta’da kalmak istediğini ” bildirir, “siyasetle ilgilenmediğini” özellikle vurgular. Bu olaylardan yaklaşık 2 ay sonra da Urfa’da vefat eder.

Gülen’in Türkiye’ye dönmek istediği kesin, ama nedense gelmesini artık cemaatten bile kimse ağzına almıyor. Acaba neden? Gelmesi istenmiyor mu ve şayet öyleyse istemeyenler kimler?.. *“Dinin siyasallaştırılması”nda Gülen’in hedefleri bile fersah fersah aşıldığından artık ona ihtiyaç kalmadı mı?.. Yoksa gelişinin, iktidar ve cemaat içinde birilerinin hesap-kitaplarını bozmasından mı korkuluyor?*

Gülen’in akıbetinin de Anayasa değişikliği ve Cumhurbaşkanının görev süresiyle yakından alakalı olduğu belli!.. Buna rağmen TV programlarında al-gülüm ver gülüm için bardak gibi dizilen gazeteciler, Başbakan Erdoğan’a ilk fırsatta Gülen’i de bir sorsalar, hiç fena olmaz diye düşünüyorum!..


*Müyesser YILDIZ* / avazturk.com / 21.4.2010

----------

